
iPhone XS and XS Max Teardown - MBCook
https://www.ifixit.com/Teardown/iPhone+XS++and+XS+Max+Teardown/113021
======
jsjohnst
Really curious why the Intel part numbers are different between the XS and XS
Max

------
snaky
No FPGA anymore?

